# multiDVD or, the completely lazy thread



## redfury (Nov 28, 2008)

I was thinking, wouldn't it be nice to have a multi disc player for the Xbox ( or any gaming console for that matter ). I'd be happy with something as simple as a 3 disc turntable or internally stackable player.

The reason this comes up, is because here I sit on my duff. I can turn the Xbox on remotely, I can turn on my entertainment center remotely, and I can shut said devices off remotely. BUT...I still have to get off my can to change the disc to a different game. 

99% of the time, I'm playing no more than 3 different games at any time. It would be nice to be able to jump from Forza 3 to Borderlands to Fallout 3 without having to get up and change the disc. I would prefer that the system allowed me to download the game to HDD and play from there, but it requires the disc to be in at start up of the game. I think it would be nice to be at least able to leave the disc out of rotation and be able to play the game "X" times before the system required the disc to be put back in for authentication...even better, "X" amount of time, so that you couldn't swap discs with friends and make sure to get them back before the system wanted verification again.

Whatcha think? A USB disc changer or at the very least a multi disc tray for the next gen console?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Forget the disc changer your 2nd ideal is better if the next gen consoles could download disc game data to the HDD drive the better off we will be.IMO


----------

